# Your city in 10 of YOUR OWN photos



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

I can't wait till Taller, Better posts Toronto...


----------



## Dean (Sep 11, 2002)

*Mighty Melbourne, Australia*


Melbourne's meeting place. The majestic golden face of Flinders Street Station









One of Australia's grandest building's. The World Heritage listed - Royal Exhibition Building









What Melbourne is famous for - The contrasting architecture









Melbourne is home to one of the world's largest Tram networks. Here is our famous 'W' Class. Synonymous with Melbourne.









Beautiful skyline view from atop the observation wheel









Skyline view from St Kilda Beach









Skyline view from Williamstown









Melbourne's eastern skyline by night.









Night skyline and Yarra River


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^Melbourne looks awesome! :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

It's awesome ^^


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Just a pity that it's so far away from us...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Bahnsteig4 said:


> Just a pity that it's so far away from us...


Yeah, I really want to go, but finding a time spot in our winter that allows me to visit and explore the nation is hard - and two weeks isn't really enough for me, especially not when 4 days are lost going there and back


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

^^ Two weeks isn't enough that's for sure. IMO the best way to come to Australia from Europe is to have a stopover in Asia somewhere to break up the very long flight. Say stop in India, Singapore, Bangkok, Hong Kong or wherever you like for a night or two, and then continue with your journey to Oz. You'll feel much more refreshed on arrival and you would have added another 'dimension' to your trip also. That's the way I'd recommend you do it anyway!!


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

Very interesting thread 
Here's
*Belgrade, Serbia*
some pics are older

1. Knez Mihajlova, main street of the central pedestrian, comercial zone









2. View of Terazije square, in the back is Belgrade's most iconic hotel "Moskva"









3. This is what's left of medieval Belgrade









4. Kalemegdan fortress is today the favourite park in the city, this the promenade located above the confluence of Sava and Danube









5. View of Karadjordjeva street and in the back St Sava temple









6. The Republical square









7. Nemanjina street where many state's administration buildings are located









8. Sava river









9. Kosovska street with St Marc church









10. The backside of the Victor ( the statue symbol of Belgrade), across Sava river is New Belgrade the main commie block area of Belgrade


----------



## eastadl (May 28, 2007)

Adelaide, South Aust., Australia (Pop 1.1 mil)

Now Adelaide is not your most famous or fastest growing Oz city, but we're still proud. We're a bit more English than the other capitals, so heres some pics Ive taken

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

FREKI said:


> Yeah, I really want to go, but finding a time spot in our winter that allows me to visit and explore the nation is hard - and two weeks isn't really enough for me, especially not when 4 days are lost going there and back


I share this sentiment. Two things have always kept me from visiting Australia: TIME and MONEY! I want to go there so badly, but being from the US where we only get two weeks of vacation per year from our jobs :bash: and it is just sooo far away. I'm not rich either, so I travel on a budget and flights there are very expensive too.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

eastadl said:


>


Very nice city kay:


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

*Legnica, Lower Silesia, Poland*

population 105 000

I've got 2 threads

in Urban Showcase:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=605320

in polish section (a lot of pics)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431992

Roosevelt Street


















Scenography in Roosevelt Street, 2007









Market Square


















Złotoryjska Street


















Witelona Street


















Rezydencja Hotel


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^Great architecture - I love that stuff!


----------



## JAG2 (May 7, 2004)

*Jakarta Stock Exchange*










A shoppig street at Pasar baru









A golf course in front of The Mulia Hotel Jakarta









A







cable car ride at the North coast of Jakarta Ancol beach


----------



## JAG2 (May 7, 2004)

*The nearly finish Grand Indonesia apartment/shopping centre/ hotel*



















The other side of this same building construction just nearly completion


----------



## JAG2 (May 7, 2004)

*Jakarta North coast Ancol*


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

I'll post some of my recent ones

*Blumenau, Brazil*

1. The new municipal park, with the artificial lake









2. The city's gymnasium









3. "Germanic Village"









4. The (only) shopping mall









5. Carlos Gomes Theater









6. XV de Novembro Street









7. The church's tower


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*BRISTOL*, England

Population: 551,066


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bristol is so nice


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice thread idea. I'll share mine later.


----------



## JAG2 (May 7, 2004)

*Rotterdam another city that i love.*



















Erasmus bridge









The Veranda


----------



## JAG2 (May 7, 2004)

near Leuvehaven/Vasteland









A view from the Euromast


----------



## JAG2 (May 7, 2004)

Euromast 









The Cubic









Erasmus by night


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

wonderful cities!!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you christos-greece! Lovely cities everyone, keep the piccies coming.


----------



## flar (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, Hamilton can't really compare to a lot of these cities, but it's interesting as far as Canadian cities go:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

JAG2 said:


> Erasmus bridge


Very nice pic :cheers:


----------



## JAG2 (May 7, 2004)

Thanks ChristosGreece


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

My London, the grit, the sleaze, the life, the beauty


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

^^ Nice ones - you actually feel the vibe.


----------



## ChrisLA (Sep 11, 2002)

Long Beach, California


----------



## ChrisLA (Sep 11, 2002)

Los Angeles, California

Although I live in Long Beach, it also share the region with its much bigger sister L.A., so I figure it would be okay to share this as well. Long Beach actually borders the city of LA as its link via the Vincent Thomas bridge, but downtown L.As is about 22 miles away from central Long Beach.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome skyline ^^


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

Detroit, MI


----------



## Greens! (Feb 13, 2006)

Here are some photos of Houston from my flickr site.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



























































































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=728126


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

*Hartford*


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Great thread and shots and cities! More and larger sizes here: http://www.pbase.com/xavibarca/hong_kong_sar

10 of HK:


----------



## Raveolution (Jan 10, 2008)

good thinking, FREKI!


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Seattle, WA*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens city, Greece*



















Athens Metropole:









Panepistimiou str.:









Halandri area:


















Kifissias ave:



























Panormou square:


















Hilton Hotel:









Dromeas (Runner) statue:


----------

